# Pattinson hat Stewart vergeben



## MarkyMark (16 Sep. 2012)

*Twilight-Stars sind wieder ein Paar .. Robert Pattinson hat Kristen Stewart vergeben...
*


> Die Hollywood-Stars Kristen Stewart und Robert Pattinson sind wieder ein Paar. Nach zwei schmerzlichen Monaten hat Pattinson seiner Partnerin vergeben. Sie hat ihren Seitensprung im Juni schwer bereut. Jetzt wohnen sie wieder zusammen.
> Nach vielen tränenreichen Gesprächen hätten die beiden erkannt, dass sie nicht ohne einander leben könnten. Das berichtet die Onlineausgabe der britischen Zeitung „The Sun“.
> 
> Kristen Stewart konnte demnach ihren Ex-Freund davon überzeugen, wie sehr sie ihren Seitensprung bereut. „Kristen schüttete Robert ihr Herz aus und sagte ihm, dass es ein einmaliger Ausrutscher und ein Fehler war“, zitiert das Blatt einen Vertrauten. „Rob weiß nun, wie sehr es Kristen leid tut und hat ihr komplett verziehen. Sie lieben sich“, erklärt er weiter.
> ...



( Quelle Twilight-Stars sind wieder ein Paar: Robert Pattinson hat Kristen Stewart vergeben - Boulevard - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten )

Hier der Link zum Artikel in der Sun Twilight stars Robert Pattinson and Kristen Stewart back together following her affair with Rupert Sanders | The Sun |Showbiz

Ich hatte ja von Anfang an gesagt, dass das in meinen Augen nur eine sinnlose dumme PR Aktion ist, um die Aufmerksamkeit möglichst hoch zu halten, was beide betrifft, da der letzte Twilight Teil ja demnächst in die Kinos kommt. Mir wollte es ja keiner glauben


----------



## Sachse (16 Sep. 2012)

und wenn die Sun so was schreibt, ist es natürlich auch wahr rofl3


----------



## Death Row (16 Sep. 2012)

Ne wat sind die alle wieder bekloppt in Hollywood


----------



## beachkini (16 Sep. 2012)

Kann gut wahr sein. Sollen schon ein neues Haus in London gekauft haben und wollen da von 0 beginnen.


----------



## Sidewinder (16 Sep. 2012)

War mir von Anfang an klar das er ihr "zufällig" vor der Breaking Dawn Part2 Premiere vergibt, wenn nicht sogar die ganze Geschichte an sich nur PR Scheiße war


----------



## Punisher (17 Sep. 2012)

Na ja, was solls. Ein Kerl mehr oder weniger


----------



## krawutz (17 Sep. 2012)

"Verstand ist immer erst als letzte Quelle der Liebe zu betrachten" schrieb Claude Adrien Helvetius. "Wenn überhaupt" sage ich.
Immerhin bemerkenswert, wie er die Mitbenutzung seiner Freundin hinnimmt.


----------



## Punisher (17 Sep. 2012)

Mitbenutzung ist ein schöner Ausdruck fürs Fremdvögeln


----------



## comatron (17 Sep. 2012)

Jetzt hat sie den Vergleich zu einem richtigen Mann. Er wird sie nicht mehr lange haben - sie will nur selbst bestimmen, wer wann wie Schluss macht.


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Sep. 2012)

comatron schrieb:


> Jetzt hat sie den Vergleich zu einem richtigen Mann. Er wird sie nicht mehr lange haben - sie will nur selbst bestimmen, wer wann wie Schluss macht.



So kurz nach der Premiere des letzten Twilight Filmes wird es einen Diven-haften Abgang von ihr geben, verbunden mit vielen vielen Tränen von ihm und ihrer Beichte, dass sie jetzt auf Kerle und nicht mehr auf Lutscher steht 

Oder, sie ist schwanger, obwohl es keinen Koitus gegeben hat mit dem anderen. Oder oder oder. 

Es ist soooooo langweilig ...


----------



## realsacha (17 Sep. 2012)

*In China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen.....*


:zzzzzz::zzzzzz::zzzzzz::zzzzzz::zzzzzz:


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Sep. 2012)

Jetzt, da sie wieder zusammen sind, sollten sie doch einmal einen Kurs bei einer Schauspielschule buchen, zu zweit ist die Überwindung nicht so groß


----------



## Tr0num (27 Sep. 2012)

Alles nur PR, wetten? Was für ein Zirkus.


----------

